# Quitting feels so good



## Shill (Oct 28, 2019)

The money is not even what drove me into quitting. I found myself stress eating doing uber. I gained 70 pounds driving Uber. I took a break from Uber and went down 30 pounds. I started Uber again and went up 10 pounds. I told myself that is enough both my parents have diabetes and I did not want to stay heavy.

No more drunks. No more chasing the surge 🥕. No more kissing a** for a tip pretending I love my job. No more wear and tare on my vehicle. No more vomit cleanups. No more smelly and/or entitled pax. No more pay cuts. No more risks while my eyes are off the road and on the phone. No more back aches (I found out I had two herniated disks I wonder if it's from sitting in that car too long). No more disappointment = No more stress = better diet = I will live longer. 

And I wasn't even working full time. 

I decided to deactivate my account instead of keeping it. I felt so relieved after that. They said that I can ask for my account back and after 90 days I have to reapply. No thanks. 

I feel so relieved.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

I deactivated my Lyft account in November of 2019. Once the 90 day grace period was gone, I no longer had access to my 2019 earnings and Lyft was unable to retrieve income information. Wondering if Lyft reported any of this income to the IRS, since they claim all info was deleted. Good luck.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

You're freeeeeee! 
I hope you continue on to greener pastures.


----------



## Shill (Oct 28, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> I deactivated my Lyft account in November of 2019. Once the 90 day grace period was gone, I no longer had access to my 2019 earnings and Lyft was unable to retrieve income information. Wondering if Lyft reported any of this income to the IRS, since they claim all info was deleted. Good luck.


These companies are so shady. I hope they don't get you audited. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Shill said:


> The money is not even what drove me into quitting. I found myself stress eating doing uber. I gained 70 pounds driving Uber. I took a break from Uber and went down 30 pounds. I started Uber again and went up 10 pounds. I told myself that is enough both my parents have diabetes and I did not want to stay heavy.
> 
> No more drunks. No more chasing the surge &#129365;. No more kissing a** for a tip pretending I love my job. No more wear and tare on my vehicle. No more vomit cleanups. No more smelly and/or entitled pax. No more pay cuts. No more risks while my eyes are off the road and on the phone. No more back aches (I found out I had two herniated disks I wonder if it's from sitting in that car too long). No more disappointment = No more stress = better diet = I will live longer.
> 
> ...


Bravo &#128079; for you joining the "I Quit" club.
It's amazing how much driving robs you of in so many areas of life.

Good health is the key to everything else.
When I quit, I was happier & quality of life improved on every level.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

father of unicorns said:


> I deactivated my Lyft account in November of 2019. Once the 90 day grace period was gone, I no longer had access to my 2019 earnings and Lyft was unable to retrieve income information. Wondering if Lyft reported any of this income to the IRS, since they claim all info was deleted. Good luck.


I think you can CYA with the IRS by listing the total deposits to your bank account on Schedule C as your gross income, and then deduct your mileage and other expenses. You will arrive at the same net profit as you would if you had Lyft's gross and deducted their fees, etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shill said:


> The money is not even what drove me into quitting. I found myself stress eating doing uber. I gained 70 pounds driving Uber. I took a break from Uber and went down 30 pounds. I started Uber again and went up 10 pounds. I told myself that is enough both my parents have diabetes and I did not want to stay heavy.
> 
> No more drunks. No more chasing the surge &#129365;. No more kissing a** for a tip pretending I love my job. No more wear and tare on my vehicle. No more vomit cleanups. No more smelly and/or entitled pax. No more pay cuts. No more risks while my eyes are off the road and on the phone. No more back aches (I found out I had two herniated disks I wonder if it's from sitting in that car too long). No more disappointment = No more stress = better diet = I will live longer.
> 
> ...


Yes it Does.

Quitting BAD HABITS ALWAYS FEELS GOOD !

Lying 
Cheating
Stealing.

Its all they ever do . . .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Best of luck to you! Hope you enjoy your extra time doing what you want. And now your car is all yours.


----------



## ryanangery (Jul 8, 2019)

If it's for the better, CONGRATS!!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I've also gained weight since doing Uber. Not as much, only about 10lbs. over 3 years. But I still attribute it to Uber since my previous side gig involved a lot more movement than Uber does.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Shill said:


> These companies are so shady. I hope they don't get you audited. Thanks for the heads up.


I'm not so sure that you're a shill.


----------



## Shill (Oct 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Best of luck to you! Hope you enjoy your extra time doing what you want. And now your car is all yours.





ryanangery said:


> If it's for the better, CONGRATS!!


Thank you!



1.5xorbust said:


> I'm not so sure that you're a shill.


I'll explain myself. That thing I said in the beginning of the thread "No more kissing a** for a tip pretending I love my job". I usually act like Uber is the best job in the world in front of my pax to keep the good vibe and keep everyone happy. Calling myself a shill was kinda me joking about myself for being so fake lol.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Shill said:


> No more back aches (I found out I had two herniated disks I wonder if it's from sitting in that car too long).


Yes. Totally. Over time your muscles tense up in a way that puts your back out of alignment. Especially if you are really frustrated while driving because our instincts are to get up and run or be aggressive in those situations. Your muscles want to move but you are just sitting so they tense up which compresses your spine and shifts things out of alignment. A good massage might loosen things up, or you could try a TENS unit. Take care of your back and it's possible those discs may heal. Youtube has lots of good videos showing exercises you can do for a variety of disc problems. If you try a chiropractor, make sure they know which discs are herniated before they adjust you, sometimes they can make it worse.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Shill said:


> The money is not even what drove me into quitting. I found myself stress eating doing uber. I gained 70 pounds driving Uber. I took a break from Uber and went down 30 pounds. I started Uber again and went up 10 pounds. I told myself that is enough both my parents have diabetes and I did not want to stay heavy.
> 
> No more drunks. No more chasing the surge &#129365;. No more kissing a** for a tip pretending I love my job. No more wear and tare on my vehicle. No more vomit cleanups. No more smelly and/or entitled pax. No more pay cuts. No more risks while my eyes are off the road and on the phone. No more back aches (I found out I had two herniated disks I wonder if it's from sitting in that car too long). No more disappointment = No more stress = better diet = I will live longer.
> 
> ...


Are you going to put this stuff on your resume? &#128513;


----------



## Shill (Oct 28, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Are you going to put this stuff on your resume? &#128513;


I am happy we don't use our real names here. :whistling:



goobered said:


> Yes. Totally. Over time your muscles tense up in a way that puts your back out of alignment. Especially if you are really frustrated while driving because our instincts are to get up and run or be aggressive in those situations. Your muscles want to move but you are just sitting so they tense up which compresses your spine and shifts things out of alignment. A good massage might loosen things up, or you could try a TENS unit. Take care of your back and it's possible those discs may heal. Youtube has lots of good videos showing exercises you can do for a variety of disc problems. If you try a chiropractor, make sure they know which discs are herniated before they adjust you, sometimes they can make it worse.


I started stretching every day and weightlifting lightly. I have not felt the pain for 2 months now. I was also able to shovel the snow. Hopefully I am in the healing process now. My goal now is to be more physically active and stretch a lot. Thank you for your advise I did watch them videos and they did help a lot!


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Shill said:


> I am happy we don't use our real names here. :whistling:
> 
> 
> I started stretching every day and weightlifting lightly. I have not felt the pain for 2 months now. I was also able to shovel the snow. Hopefully I am in the healing process now. My goal now is to be more physically active and stretch a lot. Thank you for your advise I did watch them videos and they did help a lot!


I'm glad you feel better! Back trouble is nothing to mess around with. Good luck!


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

activate other gig accounts &#128526;
This one will be fun as well











Shill said:


> I am happy we don't use our real names here. :whistling:
> 
> 
> I started stretching every day and weightlifting lightly. I have not felt the pain for 2 months now. I was also able to shovel the snow. Hopefully I am in the healing process now. My goal now is to be more physically active and stretch a lot. Thank you for your advise I did watch them videos and they did help a lot!


Sad your not proud of what to do.
I mention on my resume that PostMates did this blog.
https://blog.postmates.com/pimp-my-bike-b15c842f415b


----------



## Shill (Oct 28, 2019)

Robert Larrison said:


> View attachment 426083
> activate other gig accounts &#128526;
> This one will be fun as well
> View attachment 426085
> ...


It's not about the pride. I don't want the potential employers to know about my complaints in Uber.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

father of unicorns said:


> I deactivated my Lyft account in November of 2019. Once the 90 day grace period was gone, I no longer had access to my 2019 earnings and Lyft was unable to retrieve income information. Wondering if Lyft reported any of this income to the IRS, since they claim all info was deleted. Good luck.


They always report


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Shill said:


> The money is not even what drove me into quitting. I found myself stress eating doing uber. I gained 70 pounds driving Uber. I took a break from Uber and went down 30 pounds. I started Uber again and went up 10 pounds. I told myself that is enough both my parents have diabetes and I did not want to stay heavy.
> 
> No more drunks. No more chasing the surge &#129365;. No more kissing a** for a tip pretending I love my job. No more wear and tare on my vehicle. No more vomit cleanups. No more smelly and/or entitled pax. No more pay cuts. No more risks while my eyes are off the road and on the phone. No more back aches (I found out I had two herniated disks I wonder if it's from sitting in that car too long). No more disappointment = No more stress = better diet = I will live longer.
> 
> ...


do not go back lol . i quit uber and lyft 6 mo ago and have never felt so free , can't believe i put 130k on my motor to accept mileage rate cuts , df cuts , lyft weekly bonus elimination , surge and prime time cuts , and long hours . freedom should be cherished .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Ex Uber driver is like being an ex con. Only those who have been there know what the scars mean.


----------



## Shill (Oct 28, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Ex Uber driver is like being an ex con. Only those who have been there know what the scars mean.


Yes the scars. Here is one more. In my last days of Uber I picked up a dude from the bus stop and took him home. I started getting very itchy during and after that ride. My head and ears had the biggest itch. I couldn't see what it was that kept messing with my skin. I kept washing my bed sheets and clothes every day. I also took multiple showers a day. The itch finally went away after 5 days.

During the ride that dude tried to get me to go home with him telling me how his partners think he is a sex God. I am a heterosexual male and even if he was a girl I am very loyal to my wife. Even if I was gay this dude looked like a gnome. Even if I was gay and not loyal and I was attracted to gnomes I would most likely catch way more than the itch on my skin!

I just told him I accepted another ride when he invited me in for a coffee.

Why is the code word for sex always "coffee"?



kevin92009 said:


> do not go back lol . i quit uber and lyft 6 mo ago and have never felt so free , can't believe i put 130k on my motor to accept mileage rate cuts , df cuts , lyft weekly bonus elimination , surge and prime time cuts , and long hours . freedom should be cherished .


I got a new job with overtime and double time on Sundays. Uber is history.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

kevin92009 said:


> do not go back lol . i quit uber and lyft 6 mo ago and have never felt so free , can't believe i put 130k on my motor to accept mileage rate cuts , df cuts , lyft weekly bonus elimination , surge and prime time cuts , and long hours . freedom should be cherished .


Current driver's can expect to get into the million mile mark within a few years after CoronaVirus scare is over and a vaccine arrives.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Current driver's can expect to get into the million mile mark within a few years after CoronaVirus scare is over and a vaccine arrives.


that does not sound good at all .


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Hey, keep up all this talk and administrative jail will be the new option for all small time money crimes.
You get busted for wrong taxes or with holding income.
So instead of any real taxpayer jail time as it costs 40k plus a year per con vs. about 3.7k a year for a public aid case.
Then these low life's can get some adminstrative monitor to just fix everything.
Next thing you know they will be working there like all those work for your check schemes, that's really a job recruitment service for well not the dry but the high.
As nothing like the recovered types all full of glow.
So take it easy telling everything.
❤👍💃


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shill said:


> Yes the scars. Here is one more. In my last days of Uber I picked up a dude from the bus stop and took him home. I started getting very itchy during and after that ride. My head and ears had the biggest itch. I couldn't see what it was that kept messing with my skin. I kept washing my bed sheets and clothes every day. I also took multiple showers a day. The itch finally went away after 5 days.
> 
> During the ride that dude tried to get me to go home with him telling me how his partners think he is a sex God. I am a heterosexual male and even if he was a girl I am very loyal to my wife. Even if I was gay this dude looked like a gnome. Even if I was gay and not loyal and I was attracted to gnomes I would most likely catch way more than the itch on my skin!
> 
> ...


and here I have used 'grab some coffee' line offer with women for decades !!!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Shill said:


> The money is not even what drove me into quitting. I found myself stress eating doing uber. I gained 70 pounds driving Uber. I took a break from Uber and went down 30 pounds. I started Uber again and went up 10 pounds. I told myself that is enough both my parents have diabetes and I did not want to stay heavy.
> 
> No more drunks. No more chasing the surge &#129365;. No more kissing a** for a tip pretending I love my job. No more wear and tare on my vehicle. No more vomit cleanups. No more smelly and/or entitled pax. No more pay cuts. No more risks while my eyes are off the road and on the phone. No more back aches (I found out I had two herniated disks I wonder if it's from sitting in that car too long). No more disappointment = No more stress = better diet = I will live longer.
> 
> ...


good for you . glad your now happy


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Shill said:


> The money is not even what drove me into quitting. I found myself stress eating doing uber. I gained 70 pounds driving Uber. I took a break from Uber and went down 30 pounds. I started Uber again and went up 10 pounds. I told myself that is enough both my parents have diabetes and I did not want to stay heavy.
> 
> No more drunks. No more chasing the surge &#129365;. No more kissing a** for a tip pretending I love my job. No more wear and tare on my vehicle. No more vomit cleanups. No more smelly and/or entitled pax. No more pay cuts. No more risks while my eyes are off the road and on the phone. No more back aches (I found out I had two herniated disks I wonder if it's from sitting in that car too long). No more disappointment = No more stress = better diet = I will live longer.
> 
> ...


you made the right decision, I quit around six months ago and I could agree with everything you said there.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Shill said:


> The money is not even what drove me into quitting. I found myself stress eating doing uber. I gained 70 pounds driving Uber. I took a break from Uber and went down 30 pounds. I started Uber again and went up 10 pounds. I told myself that is enough both my parents have diabetes and I did not want to stay heavy.
> 
> No more drunks. No more chasing the surge &#129365;. No more kissing a** for a tip pretending I love my job. No more wear and tare on my vehicle. No more vomit cleanups. No more smelly and/or entitled pax. No more pay cuts. No more risks while my eyes are off the road and on the phone. No more back aches (I found out I had two herniated disks I wonder if it's from sitting in that car too long). No more disappointment = No more stress = better diet = I will live longer.
> 
> ...


Bravo!


----------

